# DIY sling bookshelf?



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I want to make a large version of this sling bookshelf. Does anyone have plans they used to make one?

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2901960


----------



## rugbymom (Mar 21, 2007)

That's so funny that you posted this. I was just thinking I wanted to make one! I don't have plans, though- I was just gonna wing it.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

No plans.. just wanted to say i used a vinyl gutter as a book shelf and it is wonderful (and super easy and inexpensive).


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh I love that shelf and want one like it!! Too many books here and no where to put them!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been looking to buy one like that forever! But you're right, its too small. How come I never thought about building one?


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I was also just planning to wing it. I really like that one, though - a lot of the ones I see are a little too.... "kid". I know it is meant for kids, but I wanted to put one in my living room when we move next month.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

ok, we ended up deciding to just buy rain gutters, cut and paint them then scew them to the wall!! I'm finishing it up today and will post pics as soon as I'm done!!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

ok







so we're done with the "library" section. This will be the 2 shelves that will have library books changed out monthly. They'll be the only books in the living room. We're going to put 3 58" shelves in her room for her books and then have the rest on a regular shelf.

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...o/IMG_3850.jpg


----------

